# Rose Uncle Jimbo 203mm HR



## FunBiker93 (18. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem, ich möchte bei meinem Onkel auch hinten eine 203mm disc fahren, weiß aber nicht welchen adapter ich benötige. Da ich bestimmt nicht der einzige bin, der vor diesem Problem steht könnt ihr mir bestimmt helfen .

Gruß


----------



## -MIK- (19. Januar 2012)

Also, wenn Du da eine helfende Antwort haben möchtest, wäre es gut zu wissen, welche Bremse an Deinem Bike verbaut ist.  Dann mal eine Frage, warum soll es hinten eine 203er Scheibe werden? Welches BJ ist Dein Jimbo?

Frage @RoseBikeTech: Gibts für die 203er Scheiben hinten eine Freigabe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunBiker93 (19. Januar 2012)

Hi,

hab das Uncle Jimbo 1 von 2011, mit einer Avid Elixir 5. Ich meine, das ich das Uncle Jimbo in einer Sonderedition schon mal mit ner 203mm disc hinten gesehn hab, gabs glaub ich auch zum kaufen.
Ich bremse viel mit dem Hinterrad, deswegen 

Gruß


----------



## herkulars (19. Januar 2012)

Und da liegt schon der Fehler... Lern lieber anständig bremsen. Die Hauptbremslast trägt die Vorderradbremse!


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (20. Januar 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Also, wenn Du da eine helfende Antwort haben möchtest, wäre es gut zu wissen, welche Bremse an Deinem Bike verbaut ist.  Dann mal eine Frage, warum soll es hinten eine 203er Scheibe werden? Welches BJ ist Dein Jimbo?
> 
> Frage @RoseBikeTech: Gibts für die 203er Scheiben hinten eine Freigabe?


 
Hallo Mik,

"offiziell" können wir dafür keine Freigabe geben. Es wäre prinzipiell stabil genug, Fahrstil, Fahrergewicht und Bremsverhalten bilden allerdings eine zu große Variable, sodass wir dafür keine Garantie geben können.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## -MIK- (20. Januar 2012)

So und damit wäre das Thema für mich erledigt. herkulars Aussage unterstreiche ich voll und ganz. Wenn Du natürlich im Steilhang hängst, dann liegt mehr Bremswirkung auf dem HR, damit das VR nicht weg schmiert aber dafür reicht Deine Bremse dicke.


----------



## FunBiker93 (22. Januar 2012)

Mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich bin letztes Jahr von Ospizio Bernina nach Poschiavo rutergefahren, und an manchen Steilstücken hat bei mir die Bremskraft stark nachgelassen, gerade in dem stück zwischen Alp Grüm und Cavaglia. Den Trail will ich dieses Jahr wieder fahren. Deshalb die 203mm Scheibe hinten.

Gruß


----------



## herkulars (22. Januar 2012)

Da nützt Dir auch eine größere Scheibe nichts. Klingt für mich eher danach, dass Du die Bremse mal entlüften mußt.


----------



## -MIK- (22. Januar 2012)

Denke auch, dass die 203er Scheibe Dich vielleicht 500m weiter bringt bevor das Problem wieder da ist.


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Januar 2012)

FunBiker93 schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich bin letztes Jahr von Ospizio Bernina nach Poschiavo rutergefahren, und an manchen Steilstücken hat bei mir die Bremskraft stark nachgelassen, gerade in dem stück zwischen Alp Grüm und Cavaglia. Den Trail will ich dieses Jahr wieder fahren. Deshalb die 203mm Scheibe hinten.
> 
> Gruß


 
Das hört sich eher nach überhitzung an sprich fading, weil zu lange die bremse "zu" gehabt bzw schleifen lassen.

Wie Mik schon sagt mit einer größeren scheibe kommst vieleicht 500m weiter.

Man kann an der bremstechnik arbeiten!
Von Organischen auf sintermetal beläge wechseln und auch mal den hersteller der beläge wechseln !
Bremsflüßigkeit von DOT 4 auf DOT 5.1 umstellen, fals nicht eh schon 5.1 drin ist !
Erst wenn das alles nicht hilft eine größere scheibe

Cheers
George


----------



## FunBiker93 (22. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Tipps, aber ich habe schon so gut wie alles ausprobiert. DOT 5.1 ist schon drinnen und entlüftet wurde sie auch schon :/ 
Bei den Bremsbelägen hab ich noch nicht so viel rumprobiert. Musste die noch nicht wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (22. Januar 2012)

Dann vielleicht doch mal an der Bremstechnik feilen...


----------



## FunBiker93 (22. Januar 2012)

Ja da mag schon was dran sein, aber an manchen stücken ist es nicht möglich so stark mit dem VR zu bremsen.


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Januar 2012)

Die Elixir 5 hat organische beläge und dieser neigen bei extremer hitze gerne zum fading.

Versuch mal Koolstop sinter, damit solltest du das problem schon was in den griff bekommen.
Und natürlich an der bremstechnik arbeiten


----------

